# Need help gents please??



## EXTREME (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi all , need some help please as i am just starting the detailing venture myself what is a easy to use & start off machine to polish a car & whats a fare price to pay for one..

1) I live in perth , Western Australia ( The Land down Under  )

2) Would anyone recommend me where to get a polishing machine or advise , as some businesses wont post & send them to australia which makes it hard..

3) Anyone from Australia no where to get one!!

4) what are some of the models that are being used these days. 

Thanks Fellas for your help & advice.

cheer's
Joey!!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

going to move this to another section where it may get a better response. what with it being area specific.


----------



## EXTREME (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks Deano..


----------

